# HST when purchasing a business ?



## sport303 (Feb 11, 2011)

Does a buyer pay HST when buying an existing business ? Here's the deal. I"m interested in purchasing a cafe. Sale price is $50k. It's an existing business and has a 5 year lease through the landlord so I'm not purchasing the building only the business. At closing will there be HST on top of the sale price ?

Any help is much appreciated
sport


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

It depends on a couple of factors, which are outlined in this circular from Revenue Canada: 

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/bsnss/tpcs/gst-tps/gnrl/byngbsnss-eng.html


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Are you buying the physical assets or the common shares of the business?


----------

